# Northern Missouri Coyote Calling contest recent news



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I was able to see and get a picture of the rifle that Olympic Arms has donated for the 7th annual event in January. It is a K8 magnum 243 wssm. Suggest retail is $1363.70 on it and it came with the hard case and sling. We really appreciate Olympic Arms for supporting our event. Now hopefully I can get some ammo for it donated.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

when in January and where in MO?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Its In Bethany Mo, Its usually there 3rd Saturday of the month. Good Times!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, Nice rifle.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I think this should be given to the winners of the 2012


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

will be luck of the draw. Everyone who participates will have a chance at it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Is that really nearly $1400's of rifle?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I bet it is, MSRP of course. I'd wager to say it probably has quite a few upgrades as well.


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I just found out a couple of days ago that DGS out of Saint Joseph is donating a Rossi Trifecta 243/20/22 for a drawing for the youth hunters in the event.
For those with Facebook we have a Facebook group. Here's the link:
http://www.facebook....93323720691854/


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

220swift said:


> when in January and where in MO?


January 21st. Registration will be on the evening of the 20th in Bethany,MO. We get participants from Iowa and Kansas too. I should have the official flyer up by December.


----------

